# Dear Prudence reaches her second millenium



## edwingill

Dear Dear Prudence congratulations on reaching 2000 posts of the highest quality, and versatility, judging by your "transforum" contributions.
Keep up the good work
Edwin


----------



## anangelaway

Vouiiiiiiii ! *Félicitations DP* !  Thank you for all your help. Toujours un plaisir de te voir, ici et là... 

Tiens, régale-toi ?


----------



## geve

*Félicitations DP !*

Un jour j'ai reçu un message professionnel avec une phrase qui m'a beaucoup plu : "Prudence et circonspection sont donc de circonstance". Je ne sais pas qui est Circonspection (ha, ha, trop poilant  ), mais en tout cas, je me réjouis que tu sois toujours de circonstance !
À la tienne ! (c'est un "ornithotrinque", je l'ai trouvé là)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Félicitations, Prudence!

Merci pour toutes les choses que tu apportes ici!

Chaska


----------



## Gévy

Bravo, Dear Prudence, pour tous ces messages. C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire ! Tu peux te lancer vers les 3000 sans crainte, on les attend avec impatience !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci tout le monde.  
J'ai de la chance, que des légendes sur différents forums.  
Désolée, *Gévy* et *Chaska Ñawi*, j'essaierai de moins vous traumatiser sur vos forums  
Pour les autres ... vous allez encore devoir me supporter ("Oh NON !!" entendit-elle)

J'en profite pour remercier mon papa, ma ... Mais qu'est-ce que je raconte ?!! Non, vous tous pour faire de ce forum un endroit véritablement intéressant, enrichissant et plaisant. (oui, si on arrive au millier, c'est rien que de votre faute d'abord  )
Ainsi, j'ai appris que mon vocable m'identifiait comme étant une Normande !!  

*Anangelaway*, merci pour les chocolats (si je vois bien. Je crois que mes lunettes ne sont pas encore assez grosses. Non, plutôt des marrons. Bien aussi, très miam miam  ).

Mais *Geve*, comment as-tu fait, qui a réussi à me dessiner en plein action ??!!! Serait-ce cette fameuse Circonspection ?!!
Mais que veux-tu, quand on est né dans le Calvados, ça n'aide pas  

My biggest thanks to *Edwin* for having started the thread and above all for all his posts which are as many jewels, instructive and always accurate and perfect (even taught me French expressions). Thank you for being on the French forum.

Merci encore à tous, vraiment. 

Allez, je suis sûre que j'ai encore des forer@s à traumatiser. En avant ! (désolée mais j'adore Bicycle Repairman  )

ps: zut, il y avait trop de smileys :-(


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Plus de 2000, déjà, et rien qu´une toute petite proportion dans le ES-FR:
il va falloir y rémédier: nous attendons tous tes interventions ma chère Prudence.

Besos
Martine


----------



## FranParis

Félicitations, DearP!

Je suis avec attention tes sages interventions.


----------



## Kelly B

...and I enjoy your questions, too, à moins que tu insistes qu'elles soient silly.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Crescent

Chère Prudence:
Un merci énorme pour toute l'aide que vous nous avez donné sur les forums et c'est toujours avec plaisir et intérête que nous lisons vos posts, et apprenons beaucoup d'eux!  
Je dois dire aussi que j'adore votre caractère et surtout votre bon sens de l'humour et nous réjouissons que vous soyez une partie de notre communauté!!  (J'espère que mon français ne vous gêne pas trop...)

   *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITAIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**   *


----------



## Thomas1

I'm joining up the bunch to congratulate you for your 2000 great posts, it's always a pleaure to read them, and thank you for the help I got from you, Dear Prudence.  Keep it up. 

Tomek


----------



## mickaël

_*Félicitations DP !**_ 
​

Toujours _époustouflaflié_ par tes réponses souvent très justes (mais non, pas dans le sens négatif  ) et très pertinentes, très détaillées, toujours bien illustrées, bien présentées et par tes questions qui sont la plupart du temps intéressantes et constructives lorsque tu oses (oh oui, quel culot !) "court-circuiter" un fil en plein milieu. 
Ce qui est aussi toujours autant perceptible tout au long de tes messages que j'ai eu l'occasion de lire, c'est ton dévouement, ton extrême gentillesse et enfin bien sûr ton humour qui t'es si caractéristique (mais non, tu ne rigoles pas toute seule  ). Comme Crescent, j'aime beaucoup. Outre ton aide, tu apportes sur ces forums une note particulière, agréable à entendre.

...alors s'il te plait, par pitié, arrête de dire que tu ne dis que des bêtises ou des choses sans intérêt ! ...même si c'est vrai qu'il faut reconnaitre que parfois tu poses des questions un peu bizarres, comme la toute dernière sur le forum français seulement.  Mais bon, comme les quelques autres questions un peu étranges, je suis certain que ce n'était rien que la faute à ton frangin ou à d'autres personnes. 


Un petit cadeau : Garfield en espagnol... et la version anglaise (oui, je pense que tu connais déjà, mais y a pas mal d'autres BD en anglais/espagnol sur ce site) si tu ne comprends pas quelque chose.  Tu peux aussi demander ici, sinon. Comme Martine, j'espère qu'on te verra un peu plus sur le forum espagnol-français.


Encore une fois chapeau et merci pour l'aide et la bonne humeur que tu nous apportes sur ces forums ! 


 * Le choc n'a pas été trop rude ? :-/ Désolé, flipbook (ou Karine qui n'aime pas qu'on touche à ses jouets ? ) ne m'a pas laissé faire mieux qu'un dessin de maternelle première année (oui, j'aurais pu au moins en faire un, niveau troisième année), ni même l'achever. Il manque quelques petits trucs par-ci, par-là, dont les oreilles, et en me dépêchant de l'enregistrer j'ai oublié le y de Normandie. En plus les traits sont de moins en moins réguliers au fil des pages... à la fin, le sourire fait peur. J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas trop.
 Oui, tout ce temps pour cette horreur au final :re:


----------



## JamesM

Thank you, Dear Prudence, for all the wonderful responses in the French-English forum.  I've learned a great deal from you and have truly enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## carolineR

*Oh Dear! Oh Dear!* I'm late !
*Very Dear* Prudence, Thank you ! Keep up the excellent job


----------



## la reine victoria

My dearest DP. Sorry I'm late - I needed to buy some more tissues. I haven't stopped crying since you left the Isle of Wight. I go and sit by St, Catherine's light house, gazing across the Channel and thinking of you. Then I have a pint in the Buddle Inn!

You were the first person to PM me on the day I joined the forums, to say "Welcome La Reine V." You have always been very helpful to me, and have kept me amused with your funny sayings.  

For all that you have done for me - 2 million thanks. I hope you are still playing your guitar and entertaining people. You are an IOW icon.

 Félicitations, chère DP. 
*MM*​ 
Here's to many more!
-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.​ 
This is my treat for you
(A romantic weekend-
So bring a friend!  )​ 

Love,
LRV​


----------



## DearPrudence

*Martine*, peu, mais c'est déjà bien trop. Mais je vous espionne sur votre forum même si j'ai du mal à suivre je dois dire.
*Kelly*, non, mes questions ne sont pas "silly", elles sont "stupid", nuance.  
*Crescent*, très bien ton français,  à part une énorme faute : tu peux me dire "tu", même si je suis vieille.  En tout cas, ça me fait vraiment plaisir.
Merci à vous, *Francis, Thomas, Caroline et James*, incroyable à quel point ce forum réunit des personnes du monde entier, quand on y pense, WR est quand même un endroit exceptionnel.

*Mickaël*, merci pour les BD. Et voilà mon double. Mais j'aimerais savoir : comment se fait-ce que vous eussiez (avec geve) des dessins de moi comme ça ??!!  Mon frangin ? Mon chien ? Des noms !!  Qui vous les a donnés ?! Et cette photo ! Heureusement qu'on ne peut pas voir la pinte de Guinness que je m'apprête à boire. En tout cas, ça me touche beaucoup ce que tu dis même si je sais que c'est juste pour me cirer les bottes pour avoir mon chapeau.

Oh, thank you so much *your Majesty*, really.  
Fancy that, St Catherine's Point was really my favourite place (but the Buddle Inn is *** expensive!!!)
That romantic weekend is so appealing ... Just the music seems to shout/implore: "DP, come on, come to me!" No, I can't accept, I would be capable to be stopped by the police once again (don't ask).
I'm also happy to see you're still around. When I think that when I knew you you were no higher that O-post high! That seems ages ago. I hope everything is alright on the little island.
Ci-joint dans mon profil, pour l'instant, une petite photo de l'IOW (not a great one but we can't see much anyway), for people to see that it's not always raining in England  (you're lucky, I could have put a picture of our dear Dorothy but I must say it's quite ugly)
And if it works, below, a picture from St Catherine's Point. I'm quite sure we can see me in the distance waving at you.  

*En bref, merci beaucoup tout le monde pour faire de cet endroit ce qu'il est, un endroit où l'on a envie de traîner, mais jamais inutilement.*


----------



## emma42

DearPrudence,

Félicitations!

Toujours polie, toujours serviable

Emma42
​


----------



## RocketGirl

Congrats DearPrudence.  I'm over a hundred posts late on congratulating you, but I'm sure you won't mind.  Thanks for your always helpful suggestions/thoughts/insights/wisdom....

I always know I'm getting sound advice when I see your name attached to a post


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci, les filles. Toujours un plaisir de vous croiser aussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quand je vois apparaître ton avatar dans un fil, je sais que je vais apprendre quelque chose et que ce ne sera pas barbant. 
Et ne serait-ce que pour être arrivé à faire dessiner Mickaël ( super ton dessin, vraiment !) et à faire écrire autant Edwin (wow! 3 sentences and a thumbsup! ) tu as amplement mérité un grand coup de ceci.


----------



## LV4-26

Bravo Dear Prudence.
Continue à poser des questions, à donner des réponses et à nous livrer tes..
_pensées qui serpentent comme un vent fébrile à l'intérieur d'une boîte aux lettres....
_Bon, je te l'accorde, c'est mieux en version originale.


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Dear Prudence !

J'adore toujours les fils que tu crées : ce sont généralement des questions que je ne me suis jamais posées  , mais qui me deviennent immédiatement indispensables et du coup, je veux à tout prix en connaître la réponse  
C'est malin, je sens que le dernier en date n'a pas fini de me turlupiner


----------



## DearPrudence

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et ne serait-ce que pour être arrivé à faire écrire autant Edwin (wow! 3 sentences and a thumbsup! ) tu as amplement mérité un grand coup de ceci.


Mais c'est pas possible ?!! Mais c'est quoi ces photos de moi qui circulent sous le manteau ??!!  
Quant à Edwin ... je dois avouer que j'ai bien cru à un moment que Mickaël et toi aviez réussi à trouver son mot de passe. Vraiment. Si quelqu'un a une explication à me fournir, j'en serais très heureuse.



LV4-26 said:


> Bravo Dear Prudence.
> Continue à poser des questions, à donner des réponses et à nous livrer tes..
> _pensées qui serpentent comme un vent fébrile à l'intérieur d'une boîte aux lettres...._
> Bon, je te l'accorde, c'est mieux en version originale.


C'est vrai que si je dis que j'apprécie que _vos mains aient fait des heures supp'_, ça le fait moins (surtout que je coupe la phrase et que ma traduction est plus que très beaucoup approximative  )



zaby said:


> Félicitations Dear Prudence !
> 
> J'adore toujours les fils que tu crées : ce sont généralement des questions que je ne me suis jamais posées , mais qui me deviennent immédiatement indispensables et du coup, je veux à tout prix en connaître la réponse
> C'est malin, je sens que le dernier en date n'a pas fini de me turlupiner


He he, et voilà ce que j'endure tous les jours car souvent je vous fais grâce de toutes les autres questions stupides que j'ai à l'esprit  En tout cas, merci d'avoir aidé à y répondre, ça me fait aussi beaucoup plaisir d'avoir réponse à mes questions existentielles.

Donc j'en profite pour vous remercier encore tous autant que vous êtes   

ps: désolée pour ces suppressions de smiley :-(


----------

